# A few more for Monday



## robrpb (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 14, 2020)

Good ones.  Love the Christmas tree joke.
Gary


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 14, 2020)

Those are great!

Ryan


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 14, 2020)

The last one trumped it.
After opening day, I never saw any deer ( in my hunting land).
I live in town and many deer asked if I was there.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 15, 2020)

All good ones,thanks.


----------

